# Kincaid Lake



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm camping and fishing KIncaid lake this weekend. I think it is just across th border into Kentucky. I'v never been there before. Has anyone been there lately and have any advice? Mostly plan on fishing for bass.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, either this lake is a top sectret spot, or, it sucks really bad and nobody fishes it, or I'm posting in the wrong area. This is the 2nd time I've posted on this with no response.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Dont feel bad! Sometimes the posting is slow in some spots. Try doing a search with the keyword kincad and it will pull upall the other posts regarding the lake. I did this when i went to Grand lake st marys and got a lot of usefull info for the past severeal years!

Havent been there myself but have read several posts on the lake. Good luck!


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive heard that there are huge bass in that lake, never been there to see for myself. But I would like to know how you do.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks chef, I did that and did'nt get anything. I even looked for info through yahoo and google. The only info. on the lake, was that it was 183 acres....., thats it. Now if i wanted to hike, they have a nice map for that, for all the camp sites, some great shopping in the area. GOt a nice history lesson about the area.... I just want to fish. The only reason i'm camping is because my wife and sister are making me, i think i would really prefer to sleep in the truck. I guess i will have to hope they at least have a crude lake map somewhere close by.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was thinking about going this weekend but I think it will be too much of a zoo. Haven't been for a very long time but I came across this:

http://www.kentuckygameandfish.com/fishing/bass-fishing/KY_0705_02/index3.html


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never actually fished the lake, but I know the river (I think it's the Licking River) right around Fallmouth had some excellent Smallies when were down there about 3-4 years ago. If the Lake isn't working for you give the rivers a try.

Here's another link you can try for some more info and a couple of maps.

http://parks.ky.gov/findparks/recparks/kl/


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

NITRO-RIDER said:


> ... or I'm posting in the wrong area. This is the 2nd time I've posted on this with no response.


Yeah, probably wrong area IMHO, however had you posted it over in the Out of State I probably wouldn't have seen it 

I go camping there at least once a year, usually in the early spring. I was over there about 4 weeks ago and fished the South Fork of the Licking River for an hour or so. Caught a couple of bass but I really didn't have the right tackle or at least the right jig weight. The current was pretty swift (after some rain), but the water was clear....I just couldn't keep the bait down. It looks like a great place for smallies, but since it's basically in town I suspect it gets hammered.

I usually skip the lakes and fish the river(s) as odds 'n sods said. There are two rivers right there in Falmouth. The South Fork and the main Licking river. They merge not far from the campground there. I normally drive 4-5 miles along the South Fork to a bridge that crosses it where I can drag my yak down to the water. You could also wade it, but I'm not sure about property laws/owners there....although I've never had any trouble.

There's a road right next to a little restaurant near the bridge that crosses the South Fork by the dam (how's that for directions...I don't know the road names  ). It will take you along the South Fork which is decent smallie water.

As for the lake, I'd like to think it's like East Fork Lake which if you know the lake, there are fish and nice fish to be caught. I like to think that because I didn't have much luck the first few times I fished it , so I switched to the rivers which I know. A few weekends I've been there, they've had bass tournaments on the lake. I think there's a local B.A.S.S chapter there or something. The KY ODNR also reports it as an excellent bass lake...the last I looked a few years ago. So most indicators are there's fish there, I just didn't catch any 

I did get onto some decent crappie there early one spring in the cove right across from the lower campground loop. Drug the kayak down to the lake and paddled straight across to the cove across the lake. Caught 'em under a couple of docks there. And come to think of it, I caught some decent bass back in that cove during a rain. There's some grass beds and cutaway banks in the back of the cove if I recall.

Great little campground BTW.

Anyway, post back and let me know how you do and where you fish.


CW


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Many thanks to all of you. I will post results when I get back.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Was not as good as i hoped. Started Sat. morning around 9am, did'nt get 1st bite till around 12:30 3-12 largemouth, about 5 casts after that i got a 5-10, then the rest of the day we got 5 more in the 2-3lb range. Found the only fish biting were shallow in holes in the coontail.The bigger fish had eggs in them, the spawn still going on. I talked to a guy that had fished the Friday night tourney there, the night, before, He said that 1 guy brought in a sack with 2 7lb fish. He also said that some of the tourneys there are won with 35-40 lbs of fish, for a 5 fish limit, that is just craziness.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

That is not as good as you hoped...

How crowded was it?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

The ky lake websites arent very good. I wanted to go down that way this weekend because of all the stories of big lm. Anybody know why they seem to get so much bigger south of the ohio


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

NITRO_RIDER, did you happen to get a water temp while you were there? Sounds like your lake luck was about like mine, that's why I started hitting the rivers. Did you try any of the rivers while you were there?

CW


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Water temp was 61-62 degee's Sat. morning. water was muddy, just starting to clear. The lake was not very crowded. Getting a 5lb bass is great anytime, but considering that I fished (hard) for a good 16hrs in 2 days, 6 fish is not all that great. With the time of year that it is now, the #'s should be better, the muddy water probly has something to do with it, also had a toruney the night before. Also had problems camping. 1st i got stuck after backing the truck into camping spot (with boat still attached), started sliding downhill on wet ground when i put it in park, had to put into 4wheel drive just to stop that, but still could'nt get out, fellow camper was able to help me out there after a ranger in a 4wd just past right by me. Then after fishing all day on Sat. the site we were in did'nt have electric, so i dropped the boat by the bathroom and hooked up there, after 2 hrs the camp mngr and a ranger came and put a stop to that, I had no problem till they started getting disrespectfull to me, saying i did'nt pay for electric. That got me hot because I had already politly told them i would move it and that we had requested electric but it was'nt available, so I got disrespectful right back.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Any signs of Muskie in Kincaid? I watched some old videos on YouTube last night from Kincaid....


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was just giving you a hard time (and I didn't know you fished that long). I appreciate the info, I think I'll be making a trip down there soon.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't have any idea about the muskie. NLC25, I caght all my fish on jigs, talked to a local bass guy on the lake who said that is all he uses on that lake. Another local said that once the bass get out of the spawn, that a lot of the tourneys are won off of the many points on the lake using big 10 inch worms. I wish I live closer to there, that would be a nice lake to have close by.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I know there are Muskies in nearby Licking River. It's a great place to fish. Its like the Little Miami with less current. But I do not believe that there are any in Kincaid Lake.


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

Kinkaid lake, Illnois is loaded with muskies


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

"Water temp was 61-62 degee's Sat. morning. water was muddy, just starting to clear." 

Kincaid Lake NEVER clears. It's a perpetual mudhole. While I have heard of some decent fish being caught there, I can't stand the place. I don't know that I've ever seen the lake with more than a foot of visibility. I don't fish it anymore due to my boat size. 

UFM82


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

UFM82, thanks for the "clarification"  I've always wondered about that. I'm usually there in the spring and attributed it to the rainy season. But I've been back a few times in the fall and it didn't ever seem to clear up! I guess it doesn't. Good to know.

Any thoughts or rumors on why it stays muddy like that?

CW



UFM82 said:


> "Water temp was 61-62 degee's Sat. morning. water was muddy, just starting to clear."
> 
> Kincaid Lake NEVER clears. It's a perpetual mudhole. While I have heard of some decent fish being caught there, I can't stand the place. I don't know that I've ever seen the lake with more than a foot of visibility. I don't fish it anymore due to my boat size.
> 
> UFM82


----------

